# Camping Card International.



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Applied online on the C & CC website for a CCI card. 

Last year I obtained one through the Caravan Club but when I tried phoning on Saturday, got the usual message about opening hours being Mon-Fri.

C & CC probably the same but at least you can apply online.

Already have my ACSI card.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Applied online on the C & CC website for a CCI card.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Do you realise your ACSI card is only valid until the end of the year?

Don


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*cci card*

Hi Don
Is it an advantage to have a CCI card and a ACSI card then.
To really honest I dont know what they are as we have never camped abroad before but we are off to Spain.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Your CCI card is in effect a card that you can leave with many camp sites instead of your passport. There is also an insurance element but I've yet to meet anyone who knows much about this aspect. 

Your ACSI card is a discount card available for use on sites in the ACSI discount book enabling you to stay on sites for either 10, 12 or 14 euros a night which represents a substantial discount.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Your CCI card is in effect a card that you can leave with many camp sites instead of your passport. There is also an insurance element but I've yet to meet anyone who knows much about this aspect.


See:

CCI Insurance

This explains the insurance aspect clearly.

Remember that your ACSI discount applies out of high season only. The dates are with each campsite entry in the book and apply both in spring and autumn ( and winter if the site is open)

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Your CCI card is in effect a card that you can leave with many camp sites instead of your passport. There is also an insurance element but I've yet to meet anyone who knows much about this aspect.
> 
> Your ACSI card is a discount card available for use on sites in the ACSI discount book enabling you to stay on sites for either 10, 12 or 14 euros a night which represents a substantial discount.


So do you need 2 CCI to cover 2 passports

Thanks for info we are now looking it up to apply.
:wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> So do you need 2 CCI to cover 2 passports
> :


No, your CCI covers you and up to 11 people travelling with you. See the link I put in above.

One is all you need.

G

Your CCI will also get you a discount in many sites - always worth asking as it can be up to 10%


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*CCi*



Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > So do you need 2 CCI to cover 2 passports
> ...


Ok we have found it C&CC £4.75 thanks so much for help.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Can someone enlighten me on what the benefits are in joining these? i prob should start a new thread :roll:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

You only need one CCI card.

In recent years I have never handed over my passport to be kept by the site office although one Italian site in the ACSI discount scheme insisted on taking a photocopy which they handed back to us when we left.

I think in some countries you are meant to carry it with you at all times. 

Years ago we have seen a box of passports just left on the desk in a site office - I hope they are more security conscious these days  

We have used the ACSI discount scheme for a few years and it is generally excellent value. You do tend to see more Dutch caravanners on their sites as ACSI is a Dutch Campsite inspection organisation. Often the only campers we have been able to have a conversation with - in English and mostly very friendly.

enjoy your trip

Steve


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Do you realise your ACSI card is only valid until the end of the year?

Don[/quote]

Hi Don,

Yes, I had the same problem last year. Spoke to Vicarious who will post it out to a campsite if required.

There is also the option to buy the ACSI book from some of the campsites although it will be in the local language. The card will still work and that's the main thing.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rislar said:


> Can someone enlighten me on what the benefits are in joining these? i prob should start a new thread :roll:


There was a thread on this about a week ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-54224.html

G


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone enlighten me on what the benefits are in joining these? i prob should start a new thread :roll:
> ...


Thanks G, i'll take a look


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*thread last week*



Grizzly said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone enlighten me on what the benefits are in joining these? i prob should start a new thread :roll:
> ...


Dont know why I missed the thread last week but we sure have learnt something tonight.
 well done what would we do without this forum. :roll:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: thread last week*



locovan said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Rislar said:
> ...


I was thinking the same  i'm still none the wiser though!! i'm not planning any major trips abroad, and prob just staying in the UK so i Don't really understand how i'd benefit from such a thing, unless i'm missing something?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: thread last week*



Rislar said:


> i'm not planning any major trips abroad, and prob just staying in the UK so i Don't really understand how i'd benefit from such a thing, unless i'm missing something?


The straight answer has to be that you will not benefit at all if you are staying in UK. There are only about 2 ACSI discounted campsites in the scheme in UK.

If you go to Europe in the low seasons however that's a different matter and we have saved a lot of money using the ACSI card. We've also found it convenient and safer to leave a CCI card rather than a passport at campsite receptions.

If we never left UK we would not buy either.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

One thing about the CCI card is that overseas holders of the card get members' rates at CCC sites (rather than having to pay the non-member fee). Just a thought on that, would a UK based CCI card holder who isn't a CCC member get the discount as well?  :wink: 
And do the CC do the same?

CCC CCi card diso****


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Camping Card International*

Hi all,

The card arrived in the post this morning. I think that's pretty good service as I applied on Saturday pm.

Processed and sent out Monday from Coventry and arrived here in North East of Scotland this morning.

I leave the CCI card or ACSI card in reception in lieu of my passport when touring Europe.

A worthwhile tip is to ensure you have the correct card when you pick it up as it's quite common to end up with someone else's card.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Camping Card International*



exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The card arrived in the post this morning. I think that's pretty good service as I applied on Saturday pm.
> 
> ...


Where have you bought yours from as last night C&CC said that they are not available until 20th Dec
The AA dont do them anymore :roll:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Camping Card International*



locovan said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi Locovan,

It was a CCI card I applied for which runs for a year from when you applied. In this case the expiry date is 6th Nov. 2009.

The 2009 ACSI Book and Card won't be available until Dec 20th. I can only use my 2008 ACSI card until the end of the year but some sites abroad also sell the ACSI book/card but it will be in their language.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Camping Card International*



exmusso said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > exmusso said:
> ...


Thanks getting in a muddle so ok will get the CCI today :lol:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

homenaway said:


> In recent years I have never handed over my passport to be kept by the site office although one Italian site in the ACSI discount scheme insisted on taking a photocopy which they handed back to us when we left.


When we last stayed at an Italian site, some 10 years ago, they insisted on retaining our passport & not the CCCI card. When I protested, they seemed rather embarrassed, and said the police came round every evening to check passports. So the spirit of Mussolini is still alive and kicking.

Given that the sites are very expensive, it has taken us 10 years to return to Italy, and that's because they have taken up aires de camping car (must be an Italian name?) with gusto. Saves the cost, and the passport hassle.

If you book travel with either of the clubs the CCCI card comes free.

(I trust GDLeeds won't accuse me of hijacking a thread again! Or will he?)


----------

